# Schwarzweiss gestrichtelte Linie mit schwarzem Rand?



## Stefan_Holzinger (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich folgendes Problem : Ich brauche eine Linie in schwarz-weiss gestrichtelt mit dünnem schwarzem Rand. Am besten sollte das ganze auf einen Pfad anzuwenden sein. Ich habe schon alles mögliche Probiert. U.a. nach einem Beitrag für Illustrator hier. Leider stehe ich scheinbar total auf dem Schlauch, ich krieg es jedenfalls nicht hin. Kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben wie man das in Photoshop oder auch Illustrator hinbekommt? Sollte so aussehen wie auf der angehängten Grafik. 

Danke schonmal !


----------



## janoc (9. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm... interessante Problemstellung 

Die einzige Lösung die mir eingefallen ist war über Illustrator mit zwei Linien. Die eine mit der gewnünschten Strichlierung, die zweite etwas größer als "Fläche".
In meinem Beispiel war die schwarze Linie 5pt, die Grüne 7pt. Muss man dann halt je nach Bedarf anpassen.

Würde mich aber auch interessieren, ob es da eine elegantere Lösung gibt.


----------



## famuz (10. Oktober 2007)

1.) strg+n (neue p.sd) 400 x 20 px bsp. (BG weiss!)
2.) strg+shift+n (neuer layer)
3.) "U" line tool
4.) mit gehaltener shift-taste eine vertikale schwarze linie ziehen (dicke 20 px)
5.) shift+alt halten und mit gedrückter linker maustaste die linie nach rechts ziehen (dupliziert sich automatisch)
6.) linien auf gewünschte distanz bringen - strg+e (merged das ganze)
7.) punkt 5 wiederholen, bis die 400px mit schwarz weiss gefüllt sind.

soweit dazu, kommen wir zur schwarzen umrandung:

1.) strg+n (neuer layer)
2.) alt+backspace (füllt den layer mit schwarz)
3.) strg+a (selektiert alles)
4.) alt halten dann "s"(elect), "m"(odify), "c"(ontract) "contract by 2 px"
5.) hit backspace.

voilá.


----------



## janoc (10. Oktober 2007)

Das funktioniert dann aber nur für gerade Linien ... und dann wäre doch über "Muster" eleganter (weil beliebig lange Linie)?


----------



## hotschen (10. Oktober 2007)

In Illustrator:
-Zeichne zwei Linien im Abstand der gewünschten Breite der "Schienen".
-Erstelle daraus einen neuen Bildpinsel (Linien auswählen und auf die Pinselpalette ziehen)
-Zeichne deine Linie und wende den Pinsel darauf an
-in der Aussehenpalette--> Neue Kontur --> gewünschte Breite und gestrichelte Linie einstellen.

Wenn du das Ganze als Stil speicherst, kannst du es immer wieder verwenden.


----------



## famuz (10. Oktober 2007)

Du kannst das kleine ps-tut auch über filter-distor-shear "verbiegen", aber das wird lange nicht so flexibel wie hotschens Illustrator-ansatz.


----------

